

Ask HN: Help to solve this problem - zeynalov

My wife and me always argue about alarm clocks. She must wake up 30 minutes later than me, so my phone alarm, makes she crazy, because I wake up after 3-5 minutes ringing alarm. I asked my friends, most of them have the same problem. They say they would buy a product that wakes only selected person and doesnt disturb others. I thought about different ideas about that but non of them are perfect. ( wirelessly effecting to brain cells of a particular person, vibrating clocks on body etc.) what do you think, how could this problem be solved?
======
sensosam
Both go to bed 30 mins earlier so she gets the same amount of sleep? Or
alternatively, suggest that you start going for a jog/whatever together in the
mornings so she has an incentive to wake up the same time as you.

Sorry that it's not the most high-tech of solutions. I could probably make an
app for monitoring both of those if it helps :-S

------
btilly
Design an alarm pillow. Have it slowly escalate so that it wakes you with the
minimum necessary signal.

If you're like me, you'll want it to be controlled wirelessly from across the
room so that you have to get out of bed to actually turn it off.

------
ackkchoo
You could use something like this: <http://www.fitbit.com/flex>

Wraps around the wrist, and has an alarm that vibrates so that (theoretically)
only you wake up.

------
jlengrand
My parents had the same problem and kinda solved it by using light alarm
clocks. As they sleep back to back, having light one side doesn't wake the
other up.

I'd definitely not wake up only with light though, I am far too much of a deep
sleeper :s

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Sunrise-Alarm-Clock-
Simulato...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Sunrise-Alarm-Clock-
Simulator/dp/B000YSFS6Y)

Coupled with nature sounds, it might be perfect :).

------
Cybermack
\- Hybrid bed with memory foam and sleepmaster combined that only vibrates on
the side you sleep on \- Appeal to your senses depending on which side you
sleep on. Spray of water device, touch/smack in he face, smell of waffles,
sounds that appeal to individualy (raindrops, sensual voice, etc) \- Hire a
butler to wake you up independently if you are rich \- Get into a fight with
your spouse and sleep in different bedrooms

------
ankitaggarwal
This is still a concept but would love to see someone implementing this:
<http://gadgetose.com/vibrating-ring-alarm-clock/>

EDIT: another link with more details [http://mmminimal.com/minimal-ring-alarm-
clock-designed-for-c...](http://mmminimal.com/minimal-ring-alarm-clock-
designed-for-couples/)

------
edferda
What about a sleep mask, that turns on some lights right in your eyes, of
course soft light or make it gradually increase in intensity, but this may
only work if you are a light sleeper and any stimuli wakes you up. I can also
think of changing the temperature of the sleep mask, get it to be sufficiently
hot or cold to wake you up.

------
mijustin
Looks cheesy, but it might work: <http://www.sleepphones.com>
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2260912/iSlee...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2260912/iSleep-
The-headphones-wear-bed-waking-partner.html?ito=feeds-newsxml)

~~~
zeynalov
my 2c, It has to be plugged in and it has earphones. I don't think it's a good
idea. What ist difference between this and normal earphones?!

------
pmtarantino
I think there are a few ways to wake up something without sound. You could do
a little machine that poke you until you wake up, or throw a glass of water to
your face (although it could miss it you move too much) or something like
that. Anyway, I think it is a good question and could get more answres in
Reddit :D

------
hboon
Get a <http://www.fitbit.com/one> or Jawbone Up <https://jawbone.com/up/buy>.

Wife used to have a WakeMate. Worked similarly, but they have since shut down
the service.

------
ragincajun
Take ackkchoo's advice with the vibrating wrist alarm and wrap it around your
wife's wrist once she falls asleep. That way, she gets pissed off, slaps you,
and wakes you out of your deep slumber instantly.

Problem solved.

------
vosper
Put your phone alarm on vibrate and put it under your pillow, or in the pillow
case if you thrash around in your sleep. the vibration won't travel far enough
to disturb someone else, but it'll wake you up.

------
shankar1221989
This might be of some use..Wrist watch with vibrator...

<http://watchminder.com/>

------
rikacomet
How about a vibrating alarm clock [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-
wake-up-with-vibratin...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-wake-up-with-
vibrating-159358)

~~~
stevekemp
A few years ago I was living with a light-sleeper, and I was doing some
commuting which involved early mornings.

To get up and avoid disturbing her I bought a "vibrating alarm clock for the
deaf". Put it under the pillow, and it woke me up and left her sleeping.
Definitely a good purchase.

~~~
rikacomet
I'm taken! why didn't I thought that how the heck did deaf people wake up for
work .. really, I had no idea how difficult it is for those of them who work.

------
brudgers
A shock collar. Seriously.

